# When people get offended with "home visits"



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I know that there are people out there looking to adopt an animal that get offended when the rescue says "home checks" or "home visits." The adopters think it's because the rescue wants to judge the person's $$$$ based on their home. On the contrary, the below snippets of ads include one of the reasons why home visits are performed:

Title: "11 Wee kold Pit Bull Puppy"
Text: I adopted a pit puppy but due to land lord not letting us keep it I have to give it another home

Title: "Full blooded pit bull to good home"
Text: it kills me to get rid her but landlord say its her or me

Title: "Free beagle"
Text: I am not allowed to have him in the apartment and now keep him inside all the time and walk him at night

Title: "Beautiful brindle pit"
Text: come to find out my apartment dont allow pets 

Title: Dachund/Chihuahua puppy
Text: live in a apartment that does not allow pets

Title: "very friendly pittbull for sale"
Text: apartment that i am [in does] not allowed pets

Title: Male Pom
Text: I live in an apartment that dont allow dogs

Title: Puppies Needing Homes
Text: i have four puppies that i was keeping for someone that need a home due to apartment code


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

are you saying home visits are done because someone writes poorly. are you making a judgement on someone because
they write poorly? what rescue do you represent?

home visits are made for judgemental reasons and that's a good thing. if you visit someones home and you think it's not a suitable
enviroment for a dog you have to make a decision based on that.
if you feel the person isn't going to take care of the dog properly
you have to base a decision on that. home visits are to make sure
the dog has the best. you have to be careful on what you're judging. 

i think you have to base a decision on income and enviroment.
if a house is in shambles and the person is unemployed, well, this
might not be a good situation for a dog. it's not a good situation for the person to be in so it's not a good situation for a dog.

maybe i'm misunderstanding your post.




> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleI know that there are people out there looking to adopt an animal that get offended when the rescue says "home checks" or "home visits." The adopters think it's because the rescue wants to judge the person's $$$$ based on their home. On the contrary, the below snippets of ads include one of the reasons why home visits are performed:
> 
> Title: "11 Wee kold Pit Bull Puppy"
> Text: I adopted a pit puppy but due to land lord not letting us keep it I have to give it another home
> ...


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I do not think she is saying she wants to check the spelling. She is saying that people get animals that live in apartments and do not allow pets so they need to make sure they do not live somewhere they will be told they cannot have the dog.
Not sure how that is not clear.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I think she was referring to the fact that none of these people were allowed to have a dog. I don't think that can always be determined on a hv though...any renters should provide their landlord info so that a call can be placed to the landlord to make sure they are ok with their renters having dogs and to find out what their policies are...i.e. any breed restrictions, etc.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Um. I was saying that rescues perform home visits because the people listed above went and got puppies/dogs......and their rentals/landlords don't allow pets. It had nothing to do with rescues making judgments on peoples' spelling.

I was saying people that don't understand WHY rescues do home visits (among other reasons - to ensure that the home is actually what it is - a pet-approved apartment, etc.) think that the reason why rescues do home checks is to pass judgment on the person's home and their income (false). 

I have heard time and time again people say, "the only reason why rescues want to see my home is because they won't adopt to me if I don't have a 1/2 Million dollar house." That's false. 

ONE of the MANY reasons rescues perform home checks is to establish that pets are ALLOWED at their home. This was the reason for my post. If you note, all of the persons' ads say "landlord said no" or "my apartment doesn't allow pets." 

To Myamom, I have done "home visits" before on people that say they own their house...google the address given to see where it's located...and it's an apartment complex. I call the people to arrange a home visit, and they either come clean with, "well it's an apartment," or they say, "I'll have to check my schedule and get back to you," never to be heard from again.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I totally agree, all rescues should do home visits. I do know its tough though, not having enough volunteers to do it too. Its sad to see all the dogs and puppies out there who get moved around so many times just because people are irresponsible and don't check with their landlords. I also think they should do it just to make sure its a safe enviornment, and to make sure the people aren't lying. Its for the best interest of all 3 parties, the applicant, the dog, and the rescue. The rescue gets to make sure the dog's going to a good home, the dog gets a good home, and the applicant doesn't bring home a dog into a bad/not proper situation. I see the same thing on my local craigslist. Its strange sometimes too, when the puppy has been with them for 6 months and they are just finding out that they can't have the dog, sometimes I think its people who just want to have puppies and when they grow out of that puppy stage, its goodbye! Sad.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Southernthistle......I agree HV's need to be done...i was just stating that in addition...added step...make sure to get the landlord info








(that is of course that they are going to be honest...and if they aren't...yes...the hv will fish that out)


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, there are many reasons for home visits. The landlord/rental thing is just one of them.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

The rescue I volunteer for here in Florida checks the county tax records for home ownership on EVERY adopter. If the adopter is not listed as the homeowner then we must see the rental agreement or talk with the homeowner (sometimes, mother, father boyfriend etc) We also have a TON of Condo owners and must talk to the association to see the rules (usually weight) for dog owners. If people don't understand this follow-up....they don't get a dog!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

One thing I've learned with homes here in Atlanta is that some HOAs have limits to the number of dogs a person can own (even if they're inside dogs). I don't know if it has to do with curbing your dog/pick up of poop, etc.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I got my new Rescue from a nice man, he didnt require a home visit, I did not know if he did. He asked me if it didnt work out, would I bring him back? I had to fill out some paperwork, he knows my phone # address, etc. 
He asked my yard situation, did i have fence? and asked if i owned 
any other dogs....I told him no that is why Im wanting a rescue. 
Bu I can understand the home visits. I told him he is welcome to come check out my yard, etc. 
This man owns a BEAUTIFUL boarding/doggie daycare and has heart of gold, he has a GSD there that was going to be PTS, he took him, he said if he cant find him home, he has home there the rest of his life. He is a special needs GSD. 
I have no problem with home visits though. 
More and more apt bldgs allow dogs. My sons does and even have built a dog park there.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I was very happy to hear that our local shelter also checks tax records for home ownership


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Sashmom, there are a handful of places here in Atlanta that have dog parks/dog runs, etc. at their complexes as well. Of course, the rent on those places tend to be $800-$1200/mth. That's more than my mortgage.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Shel: yes, I admit where my son lives is pretty pricey.








They also require pet deposit, etc. He doesnt have a dog, doesnt want to be bothered and works full time and college 2X a week...but he said all the dogs there are very well behaved. 
I thought it was nice the way they even had a dog park there. 
I think more and more apt complexe know people dont want to go unless they can have their dog. 
I know our local SPCA does require a note from landlord if you rent....
saying it is OK to have a dog before you can adopt. good idea.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

As a foster guy, Itend to think home visits are essential, and to the extent possible I always take the dog with me. 

It is rarely about the applicant, but I want to make sure whomever adopts the dog knows every single thing I can leave them with. Medical records, general behavior, backgound, and any quirks the animal might have. Once I place a dog, I want to make darn sure the fit is good.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

I volunteer w/a fairly new rescue in KC, MOGSrescue.com On our adoption app we request 3-personal ref. 1-vet and 1-landlord. For this very reason...it would be such a tragedy to have to rehome a GSD once again because of a problem with housing. 

By the time we get to the home visit it's a mere formality and on the rare occasion someone has truly been offended I found it was because they're not the best housekeeper and they were embarrassed. 

I've had good rapport with potential adopters and down play my home visit as my opportunity to help acclimate their new pet. Especially if there's already a dog or cat living in the home. 

Only once did I have a woman back out because she felt our coming into her home was an invasion of her privacy.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think the simplest way to resolve it is to spell it out.

If people are getting turned off by the words home visit, use different words. Explain WHY a rescue does this. If it's just said home visit required maybe that does turn off people who don't know WHY it's done.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

People are offended because they think it is too invasive, they think that you are asking way too much even before you get to this part.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

Is it possible people have forgotten the purpose of the home visit is like any adoption...to meet the parent's and the family...to see if there are obvious things which will reduce the success rate of the adoption? Statistically what % of GSdogs are needing to be rehomed? I've never heard an exact number...I do know that it happens more often than it should...I understand loss of job, having to move, and other things outside of one's control happens...

That being said, in our MOGS app the President had the foresight to ask the adopter who their canine would go to if something happened to them...I've had more than one person question this; until they hear the number of dogs on our sight whose owner has died and no one in the family wants the dog.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Being on the opposite end of the spectrum, I had 2 home visits one for each of my dogs and I never was turned off about reading it on the application, I thought it was standard. I would think the only people put off are the ones that feel that they have something to hide.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Another reason for home visits is, OMG, people LIE. We have a neighbor who told the AC (there has been many complaints) that their dog they keep outside had an igloo when in fact it did not. I could see a potential adopter lie about having a fence or some other important detail. As hard a slife has been for dogs in rescue, you want to make sure the placement is final as much as possible.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Remember Bella; I believe we have sent pictures to your rescue group.


----------

